# Möglichkeiten der Webprogrammierung



## Benutzi (17. Jun 2015)

Ich habe 4 Fragen rund um Webprogrammierung in java.

1. Frage:
wenn ich eine Website programmiere und ich sie abc.com nenne, heisst die seite dann:
http://www.abc.com ?
oder wird noch ein zusätzliches wort in die adresse integriert, welches ich nicht entfernen kann?

2. Frage:
Ist es möglich ein game, welches in java programmiert ist, als zip-datei auf die seite zu stellen, welches anschliesslich von dieser seite gedownloadet werden kann?

3. Frage
Ist es möglich ein 3D Gegenstand in java zu programmieren (für die Internet-Seite), den man drehen und zoomen kann (direkt auf der Internet-Seite) 

4.Frage
Kann ich ein Video als Hintergrundbild benutzen?


----------



## Robinson97 (17. Jun 2015)

Zu Punkt 2:
Ja das ist möglich.

Zu Punkt 3:
Das ist nicht möglich dafür brauchst du Java-Script.

Zu Punkt 4:
Ja man kann ein Video als Hintergrund hinzufügen kannst dir ein Beispiel dazu hier angucken.opcorn:


----------



## Tobse (17. Jun 2015)

Zur 1. Frage: Das kommt ganz auf den Hoster an. Du kannst aber immer eine TLD deiner Wahl kaufen und dann darauf hosten, was du willst. Java ist da nur eine von 1 Millionen Möglichkeiten.

Zur 3. Frage: Das geht auch mit Java, nennt sich Applet. Das ist aber seit 1995 veraltet und du solltest es wirklich, wirklich mit JavaScript machen. Damit geht es relativ einfach.

Zur 4. Frage:
Zunächst mal ist ein Video kein Bild.
Nein, als Hintergrund*bild* (über CSS) kannst du keine Videos einbinden.
Ja, du kannst ein Video so in eine Webseite einbinden, dass es als Hintergrund fungiert (siehe paypal.com z.B.)

P.S.: An deinen Fragen lässt sich erkennen, dass du von Webprogrammierung keine Ahnung hast (sorry, dass ich direkt bin). Du solltest dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen (HTML, CSS, evtl. JavaScript) beschäftigen, bevor du 3D-Programmierung auf Webseiten machst. Der ZIP-Download hingegen ist Pille-Palle, das kannst du schon nach 1 - 2 Tutorials umsetzen.


----------

